# How can I host a counter strike server online



## coolmaddy123456 (Apr 5, 2009)

please give the full detail how can I host an online server


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you trying to host a dedicated server or just a temporary one so you can play online?
Which version of Counter Strike are you using? Source or 1.6?


----------



## coolmaddy123456 (Apr 5, 2009)

i wanna play with some of my friends who are online......version is 1.6


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

Just go

on website


type

192.168.2.1 or you Lan IP

login

Open PORT number

27015 udp

Then try run a server

go www.whatismyip.com take your ip and add plus :27015
for example 12.345.678.:27015 send it to ur friend tell hem join

and done

gl


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Listen server - This server type is run on the users PC. The user is able to host the server as well as been able to join the server. Usually you can host the game by going selecting multiplayer and click create. You will need to consult the games manual to find the correct ports to be open. (This is the one you want to allow you to play with your friend)


portforward.com if you need a more detailed account on how to port forward.If you have a router.


----------

